

The Poet, the Physician and the Birth of the Modern Vampire - Hooke
http://www.berfrois.com/2015/05/a-year-without-summer/

======
scrumper
Excellent diversion, thanks for posting. Byron does not come across well in
this.

~~~
modoc
Byron does not come across that well in many many accounts. Talented but not
that nice a guy it seems...

